# Petrol Prices



## PJ (26 Sep 2004)

[broken link removed]

PETROL prices edged slightly downwards while diesel prices increased over the past month, a new survey from the Office of the Director of Consumer Affairs (ODCA) has revealed. 

The survey proved once again that shopping around from one fuel station to another could bring motorists considerable savings when they fill up their tank. 

Dubliners, and Northsiders in particular, benefited from the cheapest petrol prices in the country, with a number of stations north of the Liffey offering the fuel for 92.9c and 93.9c a litre. 

Outside the capital, just one station, the Texaco garage at Model Farm Road in Cork, was offering petrol for under 94c a litre, out of 210 petrol and diesel outlets in 58 towns and cities in 15 counties. 

The dearest petrol in Ireland, according to the survey, can be found at a Texaco station in Clonee, Co Meath, at 109.1 a litre. 

Prices for diesel countrywide varied from 84.9c a litre in two Dublin garages to 106.5 a litre, again in the Clonee, Co Meath Texaco outlet. 

Overall, the survey, conducted between September 20 and 21, showed that the average price of petrol at 98.8c had fallen by over one cent, compared with the ODCA survey of August 9-12 where the average price was 99.9c. 

The average price of diesel, however, had increased by 2.1pc from 91.4c to 93.5c. 

Director of Consumer Affairs Carmel Foley said the survey proved that price awareness and competition could help the consumer. 

Referring to the wide variation between the prices, the Director said: "It seems that the location, ownership and size of petrol stations are major factors in determining the price at which retailers can sell their product. If oil companies favour certain retail outlets above others, these have a competitive advantage. Oil companies should be more transparent and equitable in their pricing policies," she said. 

The cheapest petrol can be purchased in Dublin, at the Tesco garages in Clare Hall Road, D13 and Clearwater, D11 at 92.9c per litre. 

The next cheapest, at 93.9c, are Shell and Esso in Dublin 11, Shell on the Malahide Road and Texaco in Portmarnock. 

These outlets also were the lowest for diesel at 84.9c. The highest price for diesel, at 97.9c per litre was found at Statoil, Deansgrange Road and the Shell stations on Donnybrook Road and Ninth Lock Rd, Clondalkin. 

Two other Cork outlets (Shell in Douglas and EMO, Southlink) were charging 94.9c. 

The cheapest station for diesel was Shell, Ashbourne, Co Meath at 87.9c. Five stations in Cork, as well as one in Mayo and Meath were charging 88.9c per litre.


----------



## tobo (26 Sep 2004)

> Outside the capital, just one station, the Texaco garage at Model Farm Road in Cork, was offering petrol for under 94c a litre, out of 210 petrol and diesel outlets in 58 towns and cities in 15 counties.



....can I add a petrol station on St Conlons Rd, Nenagh, at 93.9c a litre.


----------



## ajapale (27 Sep 2004)

> Outside the capital, just one station, the Texaco garage at Model Farm Road in Cork, was offering petrol for under 94c a litre, out of 210 petrol and diesel outlets in 58 towns and cities in 15 counties.



The survey musnt have covered Kerry at all. At least 4  pertol sations in Tralee are 93.9 and I know the Tescos in Killarney is cheaper. I think the survey is a lettle shipshod in its methodology.

ajapale


----------



## N0elC (27 Sep 2004)

For cheapest petrol in your local area check out:

www.irishfuelprices.com/


----------



## ajapale (27 Sep 2004)

*ODCA - Seriously Flawed Survey -*

I downloaded the odca survey and have discovered that the survey is* seriously flawed*. Only 15 counties were covered and one on the most competitive counties Kerry was ommitted. The only border county which was included was Donegal. There was a disproportionate respesenatation in the North West: Mayo, Sligo, Roscommon, Leitrim and Donegal. Galway one of the largest cities in the country was left out. 

I would have thought that odca would have been more professional and scientific in its methodology!

Dublin&nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp       64
Cork&nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp       22
Meath&nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp       16
Donegal&nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp       15
Limerick&nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp       15
Laois&nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp       12
Mayo&nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp       11
Leitrim&nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp        9
Roscommon     9
Wicklow&nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp         8
Offaly&nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp         7
Kildare&nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp         6
Westmeath      6
Longford&nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp          5
Sligo&nbsp &nbsp &nbsp &nbsp          5


ajapale


----------



## roadrunner (27 Sep 2004)

*impromptu petrol survey.*

I drove approx 80 miles across country from County Louth to County Kildare today.  In case anyone is interested, here's my observations from my own mini roadside survey into the price of petrol.

Most expensive (that I saw):  103.9 per litre  (OUCH!)
Least expensive (that I saw): 93.9  per litre in Maynooth.  

When you think that most people filling their car's tank will buy more than 20 litres at a time, there can be significant savings by shopping around when you consider how often you fill your car every week/month/year.


----------



## No Name Jose (28 Sep 2004)

Fellahs, 

No survey or website can keep up with all the changes a station makes, if a competitior moves, then that generally signals a reaction from competing sites.

From a retaliers point of view, there is no margin in petrol anymore, not enough to make a living, they are dependant on the shop turnover and margins.
As a general rule, if they don't have a significant retail outlet, they try and make their margin on petrol, as it is their only way.

It's an industry in dramatic change, in 5 years time, there will be only approximately 40-50% of the amount of stations there are now.
Tesco will be major players in the market and will dramatically alter the whole petrol retailing market. Short term everyone is delighted, but don't think for one minute once the market is stabilised again in a couple of years time that they won't be trying to maximise profits as well from fuel.


----------



## Marion (28 Sep 2004)

Bad news from [broken link removed]

Marion :hat


----------



## No Name Jose (28 Sep 2004)

...and I'm afraid, Petrol prices are only going one way as well long term.

Reduced Supplies, increased demand (China only starting to kick in now). Not to mention trouble in Iraq, Saudi Arabia and middle east.
It's forecasted by some analysts to go to USD70 before year end 2004, and USD100 (yes USD100 !) before end 2006.

One thing this will do however will focus minds on alternative and cleaner fuels, and development of them.


----------



## brian Orourke (5 Oct 2004)

*homeheating prices*

Has anyone seen this new oil company website www.myhothouse.ie?

They are offering free membership for the 1st 1000 sign-ups. Basically a buyers' club it looks like


----------



## ajapale (5 Oct 2004)

*Hothouse Oil launched Summer 2004*

Interesting alternative business model. Id like to see him do well.
[broken link removed]
ajapale



> Hothouse Oil through its buying club, Myhothouse.ie, is the first Irish home heating oil company built exclusively around the internet. Through the efficiencies of e-commerce, a sophisticated advanced purchasing strategy, and dramatically reengineering the supply chain through sub-contracted deliveries, Myhothouse.ie will transform the stodgy home heating oil industry, to create substantial savings for you. We have all been paying too much for too long. Change to us and change your price, not your supplier.
> 
> Myhothouse.ie 's goal is brave but achievable:
> Transform an inefficient industry, noted for overpricing and become the heroes of home heating oil. Myhothouse.ie wants to consistently save you money on heating oil. We can only do that when you register. Do it now!!
> ...


----------



## Marion (5 Oct 2004)

Thanks for that name of the company Brian. It's a pity you didn't post yesterday - I ordered oil from Tougher Oil - covers lots of different areas (number in the Golden pages) 

I paid 46c per litre (incl vat). 750 litres.

We should all pay per litre just as we do with petrol - easier to know where the best deals are.

Marion :hat


----------



## peggybetty (5 Oct 2004)

*anybody registered with myhothouse.ie?*

All legit ?


----------



## Zed (5 Oct 2004)

*Best Price - Unleaded*

94 cent per litre garage on Clonkeen Road, Blackrock, Co. Dublin.  Other neighbouring garabes charging 100 cent per litre.


----------



## daltonr (5 Oct 2004)

*Re: Best Price - Unleaded*

Fuel Buyers clubs have gotten a bad Reputation in the States.  There have been a few high profile Scams with people signing up but then not being able to get Gas.

The companies disappeared with the cash.

Not suggesting that this is the case here, but I'd be wary.
If anyone has any experience of them maybe you could post the details.

-Rd


----------



## Pat Nevin (6 Oct 2004)

*No catches I can see on myhothouse*

I've looked at the Hothouse Oil site and they say they don't charge for the 1st 1000 members and that they make their fees from the oil company. €5 a year after that is surely not a scam if they can save you twice or three times that each delivery?
This makes sense cos I've heard of oil drivers taking home €1500 a week in the winter. Ok its hard work but that's a lot of money! there must be room for savings. I like this site and have registered just to see what comes of it.


----------

